# Wanted Urgent 6.2 chevy Diesel Gearbox & torque converte



## bronson (Jun 8, 2010)

Dear all, 
I have just broken down in france and been recovered back to uk, I need a chevy diesel gearbox to fit a Gulstream Sunsport the box is a 4L80E I will travel any where in the country to pick it up, Please can anyone help Telephone Lawrence on,07984193399 or email me @ [email protected], thanks for looking.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It may be worth posting on one of the UK RV forums

I found this one

http://www.arvclub.co.uk/portal.php?sid=54e79cc6777c4b4396904aaf6fa72c06

Alan H


----------

